# Suggested uses for a dead phone?



## Mirannan (Mar 31, 2017)

Well, mostly dead. AFAIK everything (including GPS) is working on my ex-smartphone, except the circuitry that makes it a phone - the 4G/3G circuitry.

It's too cheap a phone in the first place to be worth fixing, but I'm sure other things could be done with it; ideas so far include MP3 player, radio (it has FM radio and the wifi still works), watching TV on it and using it as an ebook reader. Am I missing anything?


----------



## Alex The G and T (Mar 31, 2017)

A coaster.


----------



## farntfar (Mar 31, 2017)

I assume it's an android phone?
I-phones are less usable after semi-death.
So all the games, and apps such as tape measure, spirit level, bar-code reader, diary etc will still be working, and you can afford to use this one in your back pocket, or up a ladder to put guttering up, because if it gets dropped or nicked it'll be less drastic.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 31, 2017)

Mirannan said:


> Am I missing anything?



I don't know if it's of any help, but I'd told that mobile phone companies will automatically cancel sim cards that have been inactive for 6 months or more. As I don't use my own phone much, I have to remember to ring myself every 6 months to ensure it keeps working - else end up ringing the phone company to have the sim card restored at their own.


----------



## Pyan (Mar 31, 2017)

Alarm clock?


----------



## J Riff (Mar 31, 2017)

I have dozens laying around; here's an Iphone, with a nice camera, voice recorder etc. It needs the little SD memory card to do much. Anything older, you may as well scrap it and pull out the gold bits, put them in a little jar, and keep adding to it till you have enough to sell on eBay as a lot.


----------



## Mirannan (Mar 31, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> I don't know if it's of any help, but I'd told that mobile phone companies will automatically cancel sim cards that have been inactive for 6 months or more. As I don't use my own phone much, I have to remember to ring myself every 6 months to ensure it keeps working - else end up ringing the phone company to have the sim card restored at their own.



Yup, I do know that. I have a new unlocked phone on order; when it arrives I'll put the sim card in that. I expect that everything else will still work without it.


----------

